# Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?



## Bruce Payne (22. August 2014)

Huhu,


auf meiner Allroundspinne verwende ich eine Balzer Metallica Black 6300. Die Frontbremse dieser Rolle wird über eine Mutter aus Messing auf der Edelstahlachse befestigt und justiert.
Beim letzten Spinnfischen mit der Kombi setzte es einen gewaltigen Einschlag, bevor die Bremse nur wenige Meter Schnurabzug später urplötzlich ihren Dienst quittierte - anscheinend wurde irgendwie (nachrutschende/blockierende Bremse oder vorhergehende Fehleinstellung meinerseits) das Innengewinde der Messingmutter überdreht.
Da ich nun vor der Wahl stehe, mir das entsprechende Originalersatzteil zu bestellen oder aus einer vorhandenen Edelstahl-Vierkantmutter das Ersatzteil selber zu feilen, möchte ich Balzers Materialwahl hinterfragen: Ist die Mutter eurer Meinung nach aus dem im Vergleich zum Edelstahl weicheren Messing gefertigt, um a) mehr Ersatzteile/Rollen verkaufen zu können oder b) das komplexere (und im Ersatz dadurch höchstwahrscheinlich teurere) Bauteil Edelstahlachse vor Fehlbehandlung durch Deppen wie mich zu schützen?


Danke,
dP


----------



## feederbrassen (22. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Antwort  *B :q
*Wäre die Mutter auch aus Stahl könnte es passieren das du 
a : Das Gewinde der Achse  und Mutter zerstörst
b : Du die Mutter so fest anknallst das du was abreisst
bzw ,aus dem Gehäuse.
Deshalb nimmt man Messing,das Stahlgewinde der Achse bleibt ganz und bevor du etwas abreist gibt das Gewinde der Mutter auf.
Zudem lässt sich eine Messingmutter gefühlvoller anziehen
als Stahl.
Bei Messing fühlt man wann schluss ist.
Bei Stahl ist das schwieriger,nach fest kommt ab:q


----------



## Wollebre (22. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Verstehe das so das beim Schnurabzug der Bremsknopf mitgedreht hat und sich fest angeknallt hat..... Richtig? 

 Wenn das passiert ist eine gründliche Wartung (reinigen u. fetten) der Bremsscheiben und Bremsknopf mehr als überfällig!!!


----------



## Bruce Payne (23. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Huhu,



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Antwort  *B :q
> *


vielen Dank für Deine schonungslose Offenheit! ;-)
Wer zwischen den Zeilen meines OP liest, erahnt schon, daß dies bereits meine Vermutung war - danke für die Bestätigung.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Verstehe das so das beim Schnurabzug der Bremsknopf mitgedreht hat und sich fest angeknallt hat..... Richtig?


Ehrlich gesagt ging es in dem Moment so schnell, daß ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen kann, daß der Bremsknopf wirklich mitgedreht hat...
Was ich jedoch sicher weiß, ist daß ich für einen kurzen Moment Zug auf die daraufhin einnickende Rute bekam und die Knarre der Bremse beim Schnurabzug noch gehört habe, bevor der Bremsdruck schlagartig auf Null ging.


Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert ist eine gründliche Wartung (reinigen u. fetten) der Bremsscheiben und Bremsknopf mehr als überfällig!!!


Hm, das hat mich jetzt nicht in Ruhe gelassen, da ich zumindestens meine Spinnrollen wenigstens zweimal pro Jahr warte und ich diese Rolle nach einem Salzwassereinsatz noch im Juli komplett auseinander hatte - daher habe ich mir zunächst noch einmal die Bremsteile und danach Spule und Bremskopf noch einmal genauer angesehen: Es gibt eine Schleifspur am seitlichen Rand des Bremskopfes, die eine Entsprechung am Innenrand der Spule hat und sich zunehmend vertieft. Ich nehme daher an, daß sich Dreck zwischen Bremskopf- und Spulenrand befunden hat, der schließlich zum Blockieren der Bremse führte. Danke für den Schubs in die richtige Richtung - ich werde in Zukunft genauer darauf achten müssen.
Aber wenn ich gerade schonmal eine Rollen-Koryphäe hier in meinem Thread habe: Die Rollenbremse ist mit Filzscheiben realisiert - lohnt sich Deiner Meinung nach bei einer Rolle der 60€-Klasse die Umrüstung auf Carbonscheiben? Und: Die Gehäuseschrauben waren ursprünglich mit einer Art Loctite gesichert. Hänge ich große Spinner oder andere Köder mit großem Wasserwiderstand an und leiere diese ein, lösen sich die mittlerweile ungesicherten Schrauben gerne einmal ein wenig. Ist es normal, daß man die Gehäuseschrauben im Anschluß eigentlich wieder mit Loctite sichern müsste?


Danke im Voraus,
dP


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Nicht so viel der "Blumen", warte Rollen schon gut 50 Jahre, nur früher nie darüber geschrieben. Jetzt als glücklicher Rentner habe ich dazu etwas Zeit. Obwohl Rentner ja nie Zeit haben....|supergri

Der Preis einer Rolle sollte nicht entscheidend sein auf Carbon zu  wechseln. Wichtig ist es einer Rolle ein sauberes Bremsverhalten zu verpassen!

Filzbremsscheiben sind ausreichend wenn leichte Bremskräfte benötigt werden und die Scheiben mehr als oft kontrolliert werden. Filz hat den Nachteil das es weich ist. Nach mehrmaligem Zudrehen der Bremse ist das Fett heraus gequetscht und die Scheiben laufen trocken. Dadurch ist keine sauberes Bremsverhalten mehr gegeben. Resultat sind ausgeschlitzte Haken aber auch Schnurbruch.  
Auch rubbeln die trockene Filzscheiben zwischen den Metallscheiben kaputt. Schon Filzscheiben gesehen die total zerfleddert waren....

Die großen Vorteile von Carbonscheiben sind Abriebfestigkeit, sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln. Wenn die Scheiben dann noch mit einem Bremsenfett wie z.B. Cal`s gefettet werden (gibt auch Bremsenfett von Daiwa und Shimano, sorry falls ein weiter Hersteller nicht genannt worden ist), wird das Bremsverhalten weiter verbessert.
Für Meeresangler ist wichtig zu wissen das die Scheiben dadurch gegen das Eindringen von Seewasser und Salzkristallbildung geschützt sind.


Egal welche Bremsscheiben in einer Rolle stecken, die Metallscheiben müssen plan sein. Die Metallscheiben werden gestanzt und nicht mit Laser etc. geschnitten. Wer genau hinschaut kann das an der leicht abgerundeten Oberfläche und der glatten Unterseite erkennen. Bei mangelnder Qualitätskontrolle rutschen oft Scheiben durch die zum Rand hin gewölbt sind und auch leichten Grat haben. Solche Scheiben müssen unbedingt geglättet oder ausgetauscht werden. Geht wie folgt (wer es anders macht ist egal, es kommt auf das Ergebnis an): Die Unterseite der Metallscheiben mit einem Filzschreiber einfärben. Trocknen lassen und dann auf glatter Unterfläche und 600er Naßschmirgel die Scheiben so lange reiben bis die ganze Farbe weg ist. Nur so sind die Scheiben plan! Dann noch ein paar Striche auf 800er oder 1000er Naßschmirgel um eventuelle Schleifspuren zu entfernen. Die Metallscheiben brauchen nicht spiegelblank sein wie hier und da zu lesen. In mordernste Rollen sind Scheiben aus eloxiertem Aluminium, die sind echt nicht spiegelblank, bremsen aber hervorragend. Also nicht unnötige Arbeit machen....

So gut wie Carbonscheiben sind, auch die brauchen etwas Pflege! Wenigsten jährlich die Scheiben entnehmen, reinigen mit Benzin, Bremsenreiniger oder Kaltreiniger, trocknen lassen, mit einer alten Zahnbürste den Schleifstaub entfernen und wieder neu fetten. 

Bei aller Vorteile der Carbonscheiben, haben die für manch unbelehrbare Zeitgenossen auch einen großem Nachteil. Je nach Scheibendurchmesser und Anzahl der Scheiben erhöht sich die Bremsleistung teilweise gewaltig! Wer jetzt meint seine Rolle als Winsch einsetzen zu können, wird sich schnell beim Händler wiederfinden um eine neue Rolle zu kaufen....

Einige Hersteller, leider zu wenige, geben für ihre Rollen die maximale Bremskraft an die sich aus der Konstruktion der Rolle ergibt. Diese Vorgabe solle um nicht mehr als 5-10 Prozent überschritten werden (Vorschlag ist auf eigene Gefahr!) Wenn keine Herstellerangaben vorliegen, mehr als vorsichtig an höhere Bremskräfte herantasten, und auf „die Stimme“ seiner Rolle hören!!  (wie heißt es, gut – sehr gut – kaputt....). Der richtige Angler drillt (pumpt) mit der Rute und nimmt beim Absenken der Rute Schnur auf. Nur so wird die Rolle geschont. Leider sieht man immer wieder Zeitgenossen die Fische herangekurbeln.... Nur so bekommt man jede Angelrolle kaputt, das unabhängig vom Preis! 

Darum nutzt alle Vorteile von Carbonscheiben durch Langlebigkeit, verbessertes Bremsverhalten, sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln. (Für die Grobmotoriker: in der Phase in der ein Fisch Schnur nimmt wird nicht gegen die Bremse gekurbelt, sondern nur der Bremsknopf bedient! Bei korrekter Voreinstellung selbst das nicht.

Loctite kommt bei mir an keine Schraube! Außerdem verhindert es nicht das Eindringen von Seewasser in die Schraubengewinde was mit der Zeit für Korrosion sorgt! Merkt man spätestens wenn aus den Schraubengewinde weißes Pulver rieselt oder am Schraubengewinde anhängt (Aluminiumoxyd). Wenn dann der Gehäuserahmen nicht stark genug ist um ein größeres Gewinde zu schneiden, kann man die Rolle in die Tonne hauen oder in die Vitrine stellen. 

Das Losruckeln aller Schrauben und gegen Eindringen von Wasser in die Gewinde kann man verhindern indem U-Scheiben aus Kunststoff oder Hartgummi unter die Schraubenköpfe gesteckt wird (Modellbaugeschäfte, teilweise Baumärkte). Gegen Korrosion vorher in jedes Gewinde etwas Fett geben oder die Schrauben in Fett tauchen.
Das sollte Standdardprozedur für alle Alurollen sein!


Der 10 Minuten Tip:

Mal ehrlich, wer hats nicht schon selbst gesagt: sch.... Kugellager, immer so schnell kaputt.... was verbauen die Hersteller für ein Müll....

So die Tage, die Rolle eines Buddies kurbelte schwer ein. Alter Süßwasserangler der mal ein Wochenende am Meer war, da klingelte es schon....
Rolle montiert, 400g Blei angehängt, dem war nicht zu widersprechen....
Schnurlauf geöffnet, furztrocken und das kleine KL verrostet und gut verbacken mit den anderen Teilen....
Nach längerem Ölbad ließen sich die Teile trennen. Mit Dremel poliert, neues KL eingesetzt und alle Teile mit einem weichen Fett behandelt. Damit es nicht so weit kommt, sollte dem wohl höchst beanspruchten Teil einer Rolle mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet werden.
Besonders angesprochen sind die Meeresangler. Nach dem Angeln nur etwas Wasser über das Schnurlaufröllchen laufen lassen bringt nichts. Wie soll so Salzwasser von den Teilen entfernt werden die fast alle im Schnurlaufröllchen stecken? Auch ein paar Tropfen Öl aufs Röllchen zu geben ist daher nicht ausreichend.
Daher die „Mühe“ machen und die Schraube lösen und alle Teile entnehmen, reinigen und neu fetten. Ein weiches Fett hat den Vorteil gegenüber Öl das es nicht so schnell herausgewaschen wird. Der Freilauf des Röllchens wird dadurch nicht behindert. Das dreht sich nur durch die Schnurspannung beim Einkurbeln. 

Eigene Gedanken warum heute die Schnurlaufröllchen heute so schnell den „Geist“ aufgeben. Früher wurde nur mit Mono gefischt. Schöne glatte Oberfläche. Heute vorrangig mit Geflochtener. Hat keine glatte Oberfläche, auch wenns in der Werbung anders stehen sollte. Nimmt vom Wasser feinste Schmutzpartikel auf die bei der Umlenkung am Schnurlaufröllchen abgestreift werden. Durch die Drehbewegung des Röllchens werden diese Partikel zwischen alle Teile bis ins KL transportiert und wirken wie Schmirgel. In Verbindung mit Salzkristalle ist das beste Kugellager schnell hin. Wenn ein neues KL einsetzt werden muß, immer ein offenes nehmen. Hier kann Wasser nicht konstant drin bleiben wie bei geschlossene. Dieses vor dem Einsetzen wie auch die anderen Teile fetten. Bei späterer Wartung mit einem Reiniger den Schmutz entfernen und alles neu fetten. Werdet euch wundern wie lange selbst ein preiswertes KL halten kann!
Damit man mit der Reihenfolge der meist winzigen Teile nicht in Tüddel kommt wie folgt vorgehen: Schraube rausdrehen und dabei den ganzen Stack zusammen halten. Den Stack vorsichtig zurückziehen und in das Schraubengewinde einen Zahnstocher oder Nagel stecken. Alle Teile rüberschieben und lassen sich dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge ablegen.


----------



## Bruce Payne (27. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Huhu Wollebre,


ähm, *räusper*, nicht zuviel der Blumen?
Deine Antwort ist das Beste, was ich in diesem Zusammenhang je so komprimiert gelesen habe: Umfassend, detailliert, mit Begründungen und Erklärungen über die Hintergründe untermauert und angereichert mit Tips für die Praxis, mit einem Wort: Wow!
Eigentlich gehört so etwas irgendwo als "sticky" angepinnt (ich glaube, Thomas hatte Dich in einem anderen Rollen-/Bremsen-Thread bereits einmal um einen Artikel für das Magazin gebeten - falls es mal soweit sein sollte, wird der Artikel unter Garantie einen festen Platz in meinen Lesezeichen erhalten oder besser noch ausgedruckt werden (Papier ist halt immer noch geduldiger...)).
Aus diesem Grunde: Vielen herzlichen und aufrichtigen Dank, daß Du Dir (in Deiner spärlichen Rentner-Freizeit ) die Muße für eine so ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort genommen hast!

Und damit mein Beitrag auch etwas Konstruktives enthält: Ich verwende seit einigen Jahren für die Schmierung des Schnurlaufröllchenkugellagers ein EP-Fließfett der Konsistenzklasse 00/000 für die Zentralschmierung landwirtschaftlicher und kommunaler Nutzfahrzeuge (Streufahrzeuge, Schneepflüge, etc.) im Temperaturbereich zwischen -40°C und +120°C.
Ich bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden, zumal die 900ml-Pulle (reicht für mehr als ein Anglerleben) beim örtlichen Landmaschinentechniker nur etwa 8 Euro kostet.


Gruß,
dP


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

prima, dann hat das ja geklappt.

 Ich benutze seit viele Jahre die Öle und Fette von CorrosionX und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ganz besonders wenn mit Rollen im Salzwasser gefischt wird. Eigene Test mit einer Fin-Nor 9500 zeigte nach drei Tage im scharf angerührtem Salzwasser keine Spuren von Korrsion. 
 Aber es gibt viele Fette und Öle auf dem Weltmarkt. Keins davon ist für Angelrollen entwickelt worden. Kommen alle aus der Industrie. Rollenhersteller testen verschiedene Produkte. Entscheiden sich für eins, bekommt auf die Verpackung den Firmen- oder einen Fantasienamen gedruckt.
 Das was ich verwende wurde für das amerikanische Militär entwickelt, ist heute dort noch im Einsatz. Nach und nach wurden die Produkte für den zivilen Markt frei gegeben. 
 Können ja mal Produkte tauschen. Mir wurden schon einige zugeschickt, aber da war nichts brauchbares dabei.
 Tests mache ich wie folgt: mehre Becher mit starkem Salzwasser füllen. In jedes kommt ein Stück unterschiedliches Metall für drei Tage. Dann an der Luft trocknen lassen. Danach kontrollieren ob sich Korrosion gebildet hat. 

 Gruss
 Wolfgang


----------



## Fragezeichen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Deine Tests erscheinen mir sehr praxisfern - ein eingefettetes Stück Metall ohne mechanische Beanspruchung und vermutlich noch komplett von Wasser bedeckt? 
Das sollte selbst Butter schaffen oder habe ich deine Tests falsch verstanden?


----------



## Wollebre (1. September 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Das brauchst du nicht verstehen. Schmiere deine Rollen mit Butter und gehe im Meer angeln. Dann präsentieren nach einige Wochen das Ergebnis.
 Metalle rosten/korrodieren auch ohne mechanische Beanspruchung! Entscheidend ist das Zusammespiel von Feuchtigkeit und Sauerstoff.
 Daher rosten Metalle auch unter Wasser. Dann müßten nach deine Vorstellung z.B. Schiffwracks noch nach Jahrzehnte unter Wasser aussehen wie frisch von der Werft....

 Als scheinbar nur Süßwasserangler scheinst du keine Erfahrung zu haben wie Rollen nach einiger Zeit im Salzwassereinsatz aussehen. Unabhängig davon gibt es noch die galvanische Korrosion die durch das Zusammenwirken unterschiedlich verbauter Metalle in einer Baugruppe. Wie z.B. SS Stahl, Messing, Kupfer, Bronze etc. Genau das was wir in alle Angelrollen finden.
 Nach deine Vorstellungen reicht es dann wenn die Spezialisten von z.B. Fluggesellschaften, Reederein, Militär etc. zukünftig nur noch Butter im Supermark einkaufen brauchten um alle Korrosionsprobleme zu lösen... 
 Wenn du dich mit der Materia schlau gemacht hast können wir hier gern weiter kommunizieren. Nur vorher teste es an deine Rollen aus!


----------



## Dakarangus (1. September 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*

Was das Salzwasser anrichtet ist wirklich heftig. 
Letzten Monat in Norwegen hat die (gute) Rolle eines Freundes eine Welle Salzwasser abbekommen, nach einigenn Tagen lief die schon spürbar schlechter. Die Achse hatte es regelrecht trocken gelegt und musste neu geölt werden.
Da ich das Gehäuse der Rolle vor dem Urlaub mit reelx ausgepinselt hatte sah es im inneren noch gut aus.


----------



## Fragezeichen (22. September 2014)

*AW: Frontbremse: Messingmutter auf Edelstahlachse - Bug oder Feature?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ...blablabla ich fühl mich angegriffen und habe nicht im Ansatz verstanden worauf Fragezeichen hinaus wollte...



Wenn du dich mit Lesen und Verstehen beschäftigt hast blablabla...


----------

